# Norwich union ad stops page rendering



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Jae,

The NU ad has a script error and stops IE6 rendering the page. you have to keep refreshing until a non-NU ad comes up toallow page to render.

Irving...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeap same problem


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Getting very annoying... about 4 in 7 ads are NU... makes site unusable


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Have removed all adverts completely until Jae can fix it.
Jae - line deleted from template is in IM to you.


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Dont know if this is related but the home page http://www.********.co.uk/ does not fully load, tabs on top missing. Had to go to my history folder and skip to http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/ to enter the forum.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yeah same issue - Jae's nuking the advert (or trying to)


----------

